# Comfortmaker Leaking in bottom pan



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

My comfortmaker RPJII has water int he bottom pan that it is sitting in. The unit works fine, but what would the reason be for it to leak and how can I go about fixing the problem.
Any help would be appreciated and thanks


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like the secondary drain pan. If that is the case, that means water is not draining from the evaporator coil properly. Either it is something as easy as the primary drain in the coil is plugged up and needs cleaned or could be something worse such as the drain pan is rusted out/cracked or coil is freezing up and causing overflow of water.


----------



## realdoc (Oct 26, 2004)

This is actually normal!!!! As an Anesthesiologist with this unit in his house (unfortionately) I assure you all u need to do is drain the unit from the black plastic spout (from the bottom of the combustion motor) by attaching a rubber adapter and attaching it to pvc pipe or use flexible tubing and drain it outside the unit to a Condensate pump or to your sump. there is a small "knock out on the side of the unit( right side as you look at it).....I also had to point this out to my installer..Ps if you have any pamplets or parts paper on this unit I would be grateful since my installer lost "all the paper work"


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> My comfortmaker RPJII has water int he bottom pan that it is sitting in. The unit works fine, but what would the reason be for it to leak and how can I go about fixing the problem.
> Any help would be appreciated and thanks


Ok so next question is what mode is your system running in when you had water in the bottom....heat or cool? If it was cooling, then the "fix" mentioned previously will not have any effect.


----------

